# Texas Sheriff Exam.



## Falcon (Jan 27, 2015)

A young Texan grew up wanting to be a lawman. He grew up big, 6' 2" strong as a longhorn, and fast as a mustang. He could shoot a bottle cap tossed in the air at 40 paces.



When he finally came of age, he applied to where he had only
dreamed of working: the West Texas Sheriff's Department. 



After a series of tests and interviews, the Chief Deputy finally called him into his office for the young man's last interview. The Chief Deputy said, "You're a big strong kid and you can really shoot. So far your qualifications all look good, but we have, what you might  call, an "Attitude Suitability Test" that you must take before you can be accepted. We just don't let anyone carry our badge, son."



Then, sliding a service pistol and a box of ammo across the desk, the Chief said, "Take this pistol and go out and shoot: 

six illegal aliens, six lawyers, six meth dealers, six Muslim extremists, six Democrats, and a rabbit."



"Why the rabbit?" queried the applicant.



"You pass," said the Chief Deputy. "When can you start?"



I LOVE TEXAS


----------



## jujube (Jan 27, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 27, 2015)

Pathetic as it is that sounds about right for Texans!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hold on there, Bud, don't shoot us all with the same gun...:bigwink:

Although, I'm well aware of the overall percentage of wackos in this state.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 27, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Hold on there, Bud, don't shoot us all with the same gun...:bigwink:
> 
> Although, I'm well aware of the overall percentage of wackos in this state.



Jackie, I have relatives all over Texas so I know there's many who are not wackos,  but so many are just like my state.  Remember we had Jan Brewer as Governor here!!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 27, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Jackie, I have relatives all over Texas so I know there's many who are not wackos,  but so many are just like my state.  Remember we had Jan Brewer as Governor here!!



Oh yes......we've both been blessed with the wacko governors, one even upgraded to wacko el presidento.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 28, 2015)

I've got some dear friends in Texas.  

I still hear with great satisfaction and amusement, him saying, "He needed killin' is a legitimate defense."!


----------

